# Cammie has 5 puppies!



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My beautiful girl now has 5 puppies -- one black girl (she will clear to blue or silver), one white girl, and 3 cream/white boys. Mom and babies are all fine. And I'm OK too -- a little sleep deprived -- but other than that, I am delighted.

The delivery was not easy. After a long day of labor, many efforts to assist Cammie, and no puppies, we made the difficult decision to deliver the babies surgically. She had a Caesarian section in the middle of the night on Friday night. We are fortunate to have fabulous emergency vet services available to us and we received excellent care. 

The pups were all robust and healthy and squiggly when they were born and they continue to be doing very well. Cammie is absolutely amazing. In less than one day, she went from lying passively while pups nursed (and looking exhausted), to actively caring for her pups, including licking them and keeping them clean.

All of these pictures were taken the day after the middle of the night delivery. I just can't believe how quickly Cammie has bounced back from her surgery and how well she is taking to motherhood.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations!! :cheers:So glad to hear Cammie and her pups are doing well! Sorry she had a tough time with the delivery. It's_ wonderful_ she's taken to motherhood as she has. She's a doll, and the puppies are precious!! :dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh WOW!!!! Fabulous!! Many congratulations and I'm so pleased to hear that Cammie came through things okay, albeit with surgical intervention. 

Woooo, lots more cutie gorgeous puppies to coo over


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Very cute! 

Are you going to keep their tails intact?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations.... She was probably still groggy the first few hours... She's a natural!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - what an excellent mother she is to take such excellent care of her pups after such an exhausting experience.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! So glad to hear Cammie and the babies are OK! Yay for great ER vets! Cammie looks quite beautiful in her new persona as a mommy. 

MORE puppies...what a fertile group this has turned out to be!...


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations, how exhausting & exciting. Only 10 more weeks of sleep deprivation.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! I bet you must have been so worried during her labor/delivery!! Very happy for you that Mom and babies are all ok! Cammie looks wonderful!!! What a good mommy she is! 
Looking forward to watching this bunch grow.............we all love those adorable puppy pics!!!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Are you going to keep their tails intact?


Unfortunately, the tails are going to be cropped tomorrow. If it were totally up to me, I'd leave them the way they are. But I've been outvoted by mentor/co-breeder who may be showing one of the pups, and by some of my puppy buyers who very much want cropped tails.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! They're adorable. And what a good Mom she is! That had to be pretty scary when you had to rush, rush to get her the C-section. So glad all went well. I personally like their tails docked. They're so balanced and compact that way. And soooooo cute when they wagging so zip zip zip.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! More babies to watch! Such beautiful angels & a wonderful momma!

Sylvia & the girls!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Unfortunately, the tails are going to be cropped tomorrow. If it were totally up to me, I'd leave them the way they are. But I've been outvoted by mentor/co-breeder who may be showing one of the pups, and by some of my puppy buyers who very much want cropped tails.


awww....... what a shame  poor babies. 

Can we crop everyone's (who want the tails cropped) pinky?  

I'm such a bitch!!!


Just out of interest.... what's showing got to do with it? Will they lose points for intact tails? Seriously? In the UK you are not even allowed to show dogs with cropped tails anymore, no matter what country they come from.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wild Kitten said:


> awww....... what a shame  poor babies.
> 
> Can we crop everyone's (who want the tails cropped) pinky?
> 
> ...


The Illustrated Breed Standard can be found here:
http://cincinnatipoodleclub.org/uploads/PoodleBreedDocument.pdf

Under "Body", it says "Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline."

So that sounds to me like the tails have to be docked. But maybe someone with more experience in this area can tell us if poodles with natural tails can be shown and win in AKC.

I am totally sympathetic with the view that it doesn't make sense to chop off body parts. As a breeder, I want to do the very best for my puppies, and I'd prefer not to put them through this minor surgery. But as it turns out, the wonderful, fabulous homes that I have found for these pups seem to want the tails docked. So that's what we are doing. IMO, having tails docked at 2 - 3 days of age is a small price for these pups to pay. They are going to have wonderful lives.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's docking not cropping. 

It's hard, but not impossible, to finish a poodle in the US without a docked tail. The docks are getting longer and longer, though. Now they are only taking a third off. I love the long docks. A full tail on a poodle still looks unbalanced to me, but I am sure if it is ever outlawed here we would all get used to it. Did you remove the dewclaws? Bonnie and Jazz both have their because the breeder leaves them (but does long docks). I admit I hate dew claws. Cooper doesn't have them and it is so much nicer not being scratched with them. 

Beautiful babies! They look huge for her. I wonder if that's why she had trouble. Some big moose was in the way? So glad everything ended up okay!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on your litter!!!!

Re: the tail issue- undocked tails are allowed but uncommon. It is true that docks are getting longer. I actually had less than one third of the length my puppies' tails docked. Pick puppy only had about 1/4 removed because he had a really fat tail. His tail is long!! I was told by my handler that his tail is not too long. He carries it beautifully! I love his long tail.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations! Oh Cammie has such pretty puppies  I am so happy for you!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Such beautiful Babies! I am so glad that Beautiful Cammie and little ones are going well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

peppersb said:


> Under "Body", it says "Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline."
> 
> So that sounds to me like the tails have to be docked. But maybe someone with more experience in this area can tell us if poodles with natural tails can be shown and win in AKC.


Yeah but those breed standards were written years ago when people didn't really care about animals suffering.
The small detail about the tail can be changed, it won't take anything away from the beauty of the animal.... and there is no real need to put them through that pain. 
I am so glad that most European countries have recognized this and outlawed docking and ear cropping...... I am just hoping that in time (hopefully not too long) the NA and all others will follow too.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Docking really doesn't hurt them that much...I have been there for the procedure and they give a tiny yipe (some puppies don't even yipe) then they are usually put back with their mommy to snuggle and they're over it. I've had much more drama over clipping nails that weren't even close to the quick  In the grand scheme of things and how rough they will play with each other as they get older with those sharp little needle teeth, it's not really a big deal. Anyway congratulations Cammie!!!! Well done


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I used to favor short tails, no more. I understand the issues right now but times are changing and the tails will eventually be left long, I'm sure. I left the tail on my foster pup and it's looooooong, but I am used to it now and like it. 

I also used to hate dewclaws but now refuse to remove them. Since I groom my own dogs and my 'big' dogs are actually working/herding breeds, I feel the tails and dewclaws are necessary. 
Again, I understand the arguements against dewclaws as well since I have seen so many grown back in on pet dogs and I know show people think it makes for a 'cleaner' appearing leg, but, in due time, that should change too. I am looking forward to that day, but, until people become more responsible (not talking about PF people!!!) and take care of dewclaws (and reproduction issues), I wonder if removing dewclaws is best. :/

BTW, the important part of my post is: 
Congratulations on the gorgeous litter and prayers sent that Cammie continues to heal and has no complications whatsoever. 
(and prayers for many, many more pictures)


----------

